# as grape vines get older



## scotty (Jun 4, 2007)

Do they usually produce better wine grapes.


http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/03/nyregion/nyregionspecial2/03vinesli.html?_r=1&amp;oref=slogin


I read this in the new york times this morning. 
I was living on long island when they first started making wine with grapesfrom local vineyard. Every good italian boy enjoys a glass of wine so i drove out east and bought a few bottles. all I remember is YUCK







.
I threw al of it out after tasting from each bottle andI never purchased it again.
NowI see an article that seems positive about the products.

Any insight on this subject??????


----------



## grapeman (Jun 4, 2007)

Scotty a lot of vines do get more complex as the wines get older- case in poin- Old Vines Zinfandel. This literally is wine made from old Zinfandel vines that are around 50 years old. You should try those wines again for yourself and see if they are as you remember or if they are better now thanyou remember. Our tastes develop as we age.


----------



## scotty (Jun 4, 2007)

appleman said:


> Scotty a lot of vines do get more complex as the wines get older- case in poin- Old Vines Zinfandel. This literally is wine made from old Zinfandel vines that are around 50 years old. You should try those wines again for yourself and see if they are as you remember or if they are better now thanyou remember. Our tastes develop as we age.




Ill try to find some. Thanks for the reply


----------



## jobe05 (Jun 4, 2007)

Scotty: I can attest to what appleman says. I'm not a huge zin guy, my wife doesn't like reds at all. A buddy of mine on another board (jbo_c) gave me a bottle of Lodi, Old vines Zin about a year ago (it was already a year old) and we absolutely loved it, including my wife. It has a nice sweet fruit forward, a hot peppery bit over the tongue and finishes with a musty (foxy) fruity taste. It was the most awesome red I had ever had, home made, kit or commercial. I beleive his kit was a Celler Craft with grape pack. Highly recommend this kit.


----------



## scotty (Jun 4, 2007)

Im still missing the experience of drinking aged wines. The oldest i ever drank was my 7 month old sangeovese.
The long island NY wines were very new
I will try to get my hands on some aged wines.


----------

